# 33rd degree



## MeCorby (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi all,
I am watching lots of youtube videos (documentry) about masonic 33rd degree and all they say is that 33rd degree isnt achievable for most of the freemasons - why? What you need to get that far ? I have not been even initiated yet but I am very curious about it. One of the videos ive watched say "it costs a lot" does it mean you have to be rich/pay lots for your membership ? Could you please advise ? Thank you in advance !!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 14, 2016)

Its an "honorary" deg and you must be recomended for it...u cannot ask for it.  It takes alot to earn that recomendation.  In the Southern juridiction of the SR of the U.S. you must be a 32nd° for at least  46months before youbcan be recomended for the 32nd° KCCH, then after another 46 months the brother is eligable go be elected to the 33rd.  So thats a minimum of 8 years...it rarely happens that fast!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 14, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Its an "honorary" deg and you must be recomended for it...u cannot ask for it.  It takes alot to earn that recomendation.  In the Southern juridiction of the SR of the U.S. you must be a 32nd° for at least  46months before youbcan be recomended for the 32nd° KCCH, then after another 46 months the brother is eligable go be elected to the 33rd.  So thats a minimum of 8 years...it rarely happens that fast!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


All true. It is awarded for great service to the AASR, Freemasonry, the community at large, or a combination of all.


----------



## Luciano Rodrigues (Jun 14, 2016)

it is true that in the US alone there are 33 brothers to the degree 33 permanent members? No one makes the degree?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 15, 2016)

No there are hundreds of 33rds.  There are only 33 voting members of the supreme council known as SGIGs(Sovereign Grand Inspectors General)  they are the head of the AASR in their state.  If ur state doesnt have an sgig then it will have a Deputy to the supreme council.  They too are the head of the AASR in their State but are not voting members of the supreme council

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jun 15, 2016)

Just a clarification about the "honorary" aspect.  The degree is no more honorary than any other degree.  It is the 33rd and last degree of the Scottish Rite.  What is honorary is the title: Inspector General Honorary, because Inspector General implies a seat on the Supreme Council, which does not come with the degree.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes but its also honorary in that you cannot simply pay a fee a receive it.  You must be recomended for it, never ask for it or you wont get it.

Yes every other degree requires that you get "recommened and voted on" but even if someone suggested that you join you still have to ask for it.  There for to me getting the degree is honorary.

No its not like an honorary doctorate where you given a certificate and a title there is an actual ceremony and an obligation but it is still honorary.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm trying to get there...


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 15, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> I am watching lots of youtube videos (documentry) about masonic 33rd degree and all they say is that 33rd degree isnt achievable for most of the freemasons - why? What you need to get that far ? I have not been even initiated yet but I am very curious about it. One of the videos ive watched say "it costs a lot" does it mean you have to be rich/pay lots for your membership ?



For degrees other than the 33rd, as long as you are qualified you can petition for membership in the body hat confers it, work through the earlier degrees, apply to have the degree conferred on you.

Not so for the 33rd degree.  If you ask the answer is no.  If you were under consideration when you ask you are dropped from consideration.  This is why it is called an honorary degree.  It can't be asked for.

To start you must be a Mason.  Not everyone can be a Mason.  We don't take atheists, women, homeless men, men who are not mentally functional, men who are too young, men who have become infirm from age.  The list of qualifications goes on.

Then you have to be a Scottish Rite Mason.  Not every Mason can join the Scottish Rite.  There are specific principles that you must agree to.

Then you have to earn a "red hat".  The title is different between the two main SR jurisdictions.  The requirement is above average contribution to the SR, to your lodge, to society.  An SR Mason who is awarded a red hat stands out among the Brothers.  Well under half of SR Masons are awarded a red hat.

Then you have to earn a "white hat".  These are the 33rd degree Brothers.  The Brother must stand out among red hat Brothers.  Under half of red hat Brothers are awarded a white hat.

It's not about money.  The cost of the dues is not high and we don't track charitable donations.  The cost is in time and service.  The cost is in activity and leadership.  The cost is in activity and followership.  The type of payment is not monetary.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 15, 2016)

If you haven't even been initiated an Entered Apprentice and what it takes to be a 33rd is a primary concern or even a random afterthought ... you might want to consider the Moose or Elks. 
You are focusing on the wrong thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 15, 2016)

You know whats funny is that you can find pretty much everything about the first 3 degrees on line and even a fair shate about the 4-32.  I cant find ANYTHING about the 33rd that is from a reputable source!  Shows the character of the brothers that get there!


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> You know whats funny is that you can find pretty much everything about the first 3 degrees on line and even a fair shate about the 4-32.  I cant find ANYTHING about the 33rd that is from a reputable source!  Shows the character of the brothers that get there!



If you find anything online about any degree, they aren't "reputable" sources. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 15, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> If you find anything online about any degree, they aren't "reputable" sources.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


well I found the 1-3rd ceremonies from I think it was Kansas from the early 1900s.  It was their monitor that had been converted to PDF.  That's what I meant by reputable source.  I know the person that posted it isn't reputable but the info was.  But everything on the 33rd is posted from an AntiMason


----------



## MarkR (Jun 16, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> . . . Then you have to earn a "red hat".  The title is different between the two main SR jurisdictions.  The requirement is above average contribution to the SR, to your lodge, to society.  An SR Mason who is awarded a red hat stands out among the Brothers.  Well under half of SR Masons are awarded a red hat.


The red hat is a prerequisite to the 33° only in the SJ.  In the NMJ, it's not.  In fact, I was told by a NMJ Mason who was definitely in a position to know, that in his valley, the red hat is sort of a consolation prize.  If you get one, it's essentially saying "we appreciate what you've done, but you're not getting a white hat."

According to S. Brent Morris in his Complete Idiot's Guide, about 3% of the Scottish Rite SJ Masons hold the KCCH (red hat).


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 17, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> If you haven't even been initiated an Entered Apprentice and what it takes to be a 33rd is a primary concern or even a random afterthought ... you might want to consider the Moose or Elks.
> You are focusing on the wrong thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Thanks for your answer, I asked the question as I couldnt find much information about it online. I see nothing wrong with thinking ahead and asking this kind of questions. I am very ambitious and as far as there is an opportunity for me to achieve 33rd degree I will be heading towards my "goal". I do understand the fact I need to learn how to walk before I start to run  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 17, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> You know whats funny is that you can find pretty much everything about the first 3 degrees on line and even a fair shate about the 4-32.  I cant find ANYTHING about the 33rd that is from a reputable source!  Shows the character of the brothers that get there!


Thats right and this is why I thought I'll ask the question in here. It would be great to know what it takes to reach that far.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 17, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> For degrees other than the 33rd, as long as you are qualified you can petition for membership in the body hat confers it, work through the earlier degrees, apply to have the degree conferred on you.
> 
> Not so for the 33rd degree.  If you ask the answer is no.  If you were under consideration when you ask you are dropped from consideration.  This is why it is called an honorary degree.  It can't be asked for.
> 
> ...


Thank you ever so much for providing me with such a explanation. Much appreciate it.
It looks like there is a long way ahead of me of course once I become a MM   


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 17, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thanks for your answer, I asked the question as I couldnt find much information about it online. I see nothing wrong with thinking ahead and asking this kind of questions. I am very ambitious and as far as there is an opportunity for me to achieve 33rd degree I will be heading towards my "goal". I do understand the fact I need to learn how to walk before I start to run
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



Again, if honors and titles are your stated aim, you might be happier elsewhere. The "goal" of every Mason should be becoming a better citizen and service to the fraternity. Do that, and honors will follow if they are deserved. I have the Red Cross of Constantine. I never expected it, and I certainly never asked for it. I was overwhelmed when I received the letter. But by all means, the night of your 3rd degree, if there is a 33rd in attendance, approach him forcefully, tell him your goal, and tell him you want him to outline a plan and sponsor you. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## MeCorby (Jun 17, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Again, if honors and titles are your stated aim, you might be happier elsewhere. The "goal" of every Mason should be becoming a better citizen and service to the fraternity. Do that, and honors will follow if they are deserved. I have the Red Cross of Constantine. I never expected it, and I certainly never asked for it. I was overwhelmed when I received the letter. But by all means, the night of your 3rd degree, if there is a 33rd in attendance, approach him forcefully, tell him your goal, and tell him you want him to outline a plan and sponsor you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Thank you once again. The title isnt important at all...if that was the case I wouldnt even think about freemasonry. I just simply asked the question about something which is not explained anywhere. I thought it would be really great to know what it takes to achieve such a high degree, sometimes it helps to understand how hard you need to work to become a better person.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 17, 2016)

Years ago I was in the dining hall at my mother valley.  An older white hat Brother was across from me.  A younger new Brother was next to me.  The young fellow asked how to get a white hat -

"You can get a white hat by walking on the Moon or by working 20 years in the kitchen.  I got mine working 20 years in the kitchen."

I laughed.  The older Brother had been Grand Master of Masons in California a couple of years before that so he would have earned his white hat just from his service to the Grand Lodge.  He had in fact spent 20 years cooking in the kitchen at the valley and been awarded the white hat before he went into the progressive Grand Line.  The man was so accomplished the California GL Mason of the Year is now named after him.

As to walking on the Moon, back in the Renaissance one goal art and science masters had was to be so accomplished they ended up known by their first name alone.  Michelangelo.  Galileo.  It still happens in the modern world.  The 33rd degree Brother who walked on the Moon only needs to be mentioned by his first name.  Buzz.


----------



## phulseapple (Jun 17, 2016)

MeCorby said:


> Thanks for your answer, I asked the question as I couldnt find much information about it online. I see nothing wrong with thinking ahead and asking this kind of questions. I am very ambitious and as far as there is an opportunity for me to achieve 33rd degree I will be heading towards my "goal". I do understand the fact I need to learn how to walk before I start to run
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Right there is the problem.  Asking what the 33rd degree is, is perfectly fine.  Indicating that it is your "goal", indicates a mercenary motive and that is not what we are about.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 17, 2016)

phulseapple said:


> Right there is the problem.  Asking what the 33rd degree is, is perfectly fine.  Indicating that it is your "goal", indicates a mercenary motive and that is not what we are about.




I think our brother-to-be's got the message......  I've had new bros say similar things to me, but what they're really saying, and MeCorby would now understand, is they want to reach a high level of learning and/or want to make a significant contribution

And 20 years washing dishes ? I'm more than half way there!!!!! , check my signature, which has been the same for months. Mind you, last few meetings i've not washed, only dried because they've been done by the time i've been able to hit the kitchen. That's awesome, not because i dont have to do it but because the example has been set and emulated. ... and it was awesome to see ea's fc's mm's and the wm himself in there at the end of the night. The "real" masons are always the workers, whether working with a cloth, shovel, law book, strategy, professional expertise, their working on themselves for the benefit of themselves and others.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 17, 2016)

" the example has been set and emulated"
special thanks to those who did, and do,  that for me


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Yes but its also honorary in that you cannot simply pay a fee a receive it. You must be recomended for it, never ask for it or you wont get it.





dfreybur said:


> For degrees other than the 33rd, as long as you are qualified you can petition for membership in the body hat confers it, work through the earlier degrees, apply to have the degree conferred on you.
> 
> Not so for the 33rd degree. If you ask the answer is no. If you were under consideration when you ask you are dropped from consideration. This is why it is called an honorary degree. It can't be asked for.


What they said.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 19, 2016)

I guess that, having spent a long time in academia, I think of "honorary" as being "not the real thing."  In that sense, the only thing honorary about the 33° is the title of Inspector General.


----------



## The Undertaker (Jun 19, 2016)

I agree wholeheartedly with Companion Joe. The journey, the building of one's inner temple, the personal and corporate growth, the moral, spiritual support, the work for and toward the betterment of everyone, those are the goals. Things "bestowed" are all well and good, but behind our work.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Jun 21, 2016)

An interesting listen:

http://www.wcypodcast.com/2016/03/whence-came-you-0234-how-do-they-pick-33.html


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2016)

The Undertaker said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with Companion Joe. The journey, the building of one's inner temple, the personal and corporate growth, the moral, spiritual support, the work for and toward the betterment of everyone, those are the goals. Things "bestowed" are all well and good, but behind our work.


Totally agree!


----------



## Melchizedek Priest (Dec 6, 2017)

There's is a short cut to the 33rd!

One mason recognize another.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 6, 2017)

Melchizedek Priest said:


> There's is a short cut to the 33rd!
> 
> One mason recognize another.



No and the fact that you asked now means you will NEVER receive it.  But even if there was why would you want to take a short cut?


----------



## MarkR (Dec 7, 2017)

Melchizedek Priest said:


> There's is a short cut to the 33rd!
> 
> One mason recognize another.


I don't understand what you're saying here.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> No and the fact that you asked now means you will NEVER receive it.


This is the same as was explained to me.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 7, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> No and the fact that you asked now means you will NEVER receive it.  But even if there was why would you want to take a short cut?


Misread what he said....thought he was asking IF there was a shortcut 

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MBC (Dec 9, 2017)

The OP is in England. I thought I can give a view of that.

In Rose Croix Masonry (A&AR) in England and Wales, 18th degree is the normal degree that a member can have, rather than 32nd degree for an American brother.
30th, 31st, 32nd, and 33rd are honorary in here.
30th roughly equals to a Past Master or First appointment of Provincial rank (like Provincial Deacons or lower, or London Grand Rank) in the Craft, and normally given after you finished your term as MWS (Most Wise Sovereign) (equals to WM in Craft).
31st roughly equals to a Senior Provincial Rank (like a Sword Bearer, Registrar or a Warden in the Provincial Grand Lodge), 
32nd roughly equals to a first appointment Grand Rank (like PGStB or PAGDC etc), and 33rd roughly equals to a Senior Grand Rank (like PSGD or PJGD or up).

Rose Croix is no different than other orders in English Freemasonry as being a "Progressive" (or side) Order.
As an English mason, I would suggest you to put your aim to focus yourself in the Craft (attain the Chair (WM) first if possible) and Royal Arch before seeking into other Orders.


----------



## MBC (Dec 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> No and the fact that you asked now means you will NEVER receive it.  But even if there was why would you want to take a short cut?


He claims that he is from GRAN LOGIA DE NUEVO LEÓN.
It is not recognised by the UGLE.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 9, 2017)

MBC said:


> The OP is in England. I thought I can give a view of that.
> 
> In Rose Croix Masonry (A&AR) in England and Wales, 18th degree is the normal degree that a member can have, rather than 32nd degree for an American brother.
> 30th, 31st, 32nd, and 33rd are honorary in here.
> ...



The question is, should the U.S. AASR slow it's roll down and make it more challenging thus a bigger deal to obtain the 32nd degree? Here, you get it in like five minutes, over in England and Europe, it takes years and years which makes it more appreciated I'm sure. The 33rd here is still prestigious but 4th-32nd are given in a matter of one to three day conferrals. I know guys that went on a Friday a BL MM and two days later were 32nd degree Masons and have literally never been back. Do they have any knowledge or feeling on what they received or is it just a title and a dues card? Anyone's thoughts here?


----------



## MBC (Dec 9, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> The question is, should the U.S. AASR slow it's roll down and make it more challenging thus a bigger deal to obtain the 32nd degree? Here, you get it in like five minutes, over in England and Europe, it takes years and years which makes it more appreciated I'm sure. The 33rd here is still prestigious but 4th-32nd are given in a matter of one to three day conferrals. I know guys that went on a Friday a BL MM and two days later were 32nd degree Masons and have literally never been back. Do they have any knowledge or feeling on what they received or is it just a title and a dues card? Anyone's thoughts here?



I am not familiar with the American system, but I guess the rarity of a 33rd in the US is roughly a 32nd in here.
(not degrading the honours but just compare it with numbers)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 9, 2017)

MBC said:


> I am not familiar with the American system, but I guess the rarity of a 33rd in the US is roughly a 32nd in here.
> (not degrading the honours but just compare it with numbers)



I think the fact that Royal Arch is an extension of the BL in England more brothers go that route.  I believe that there are more AASR masons in the US then YR....could be wrong though 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 9, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> The question is, should the U.S. AASR slow it's roll down and make it more challenging thus a bigger deal to obtain the 32nd degree? Here, you get it in like five minutes, over in England and Europe, it takes years and years which makes it more appreciated I'm sure.





MBC said:


> I am not familiar with the American system, but I guess the rarity of a 33rd in the US is roughly a 32nd in here.


Interesting.


Ripcord22A said:


> I think the fact that Royal Arch is an extension of the BL in England more brothers go that route. I believe that there are more AASR masons in the US then YR....could be wrong though


You could be right although I am not sure either.


----------



## MBC (Dec 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I think the fact that Royal Arch is an extension of the BL in England more brothers go that route.  I believe that there are more AASR masons in the US then YR....could be wrong though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



The Royal Arch degree is not a route. It confers only one degree and three ceremonies of installation to the Principals.
Most of the degrees and orders require Royal Arch membership, some Rose Croix Chapter even require Royal Arch membership.


----------



## Athena (Dec 9, 2017)

York rite appeals to me more then Scottish rite. If I were to become a mason I'd go York  .


----------



## Canadian Paul (Dec 10, 2017)

Being a small Valley and far away from other Valleys we only confer in full 10 of the Scottish Rite degrees, only communicating the rest only. In the Lodge of Perfection we confer in full the 4th,5th,7th,13th and 14th - almost always one at a time at Regular Meetings.  The 15th and 18th are conferred in full  on a Saturday Reunion of Chapter of Rose Croix and the 30th, 31st and 32nd in full at a Consistory Reunion on a Friday evening and the following Saturday. It usually takes about 2 years for us to be able to schedule everything so a brother can get his 32nd Degree.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 10, 2017)

Athena said:


> York rite appeals to me more then Scottish rite. If I were to become a mason I'd go York  .


Why?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 10, 2017)

Athena said:


> York rite appeals to me more then Scottish rite. If I were to become a mason I'd go York  .





Glen Cook said:


> Why?


I like the York Rite better than the Scottish Rite although I am glad to be involved in both. I like the YR rituals and degrees better that those of the AASR. They "speak" to me more than those of the AASR. Simply a personal preference.


----------



## Athena (Dec 12, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Why?


Its a personal preferance. So much hype and tin foil hat conspiracies on the last 3 degrees. So many cowans on YouTube comments saying they are a 32nd degree. One of them commented on a vid saying "Ha this is fake I'm a 32 degree how many trips to bohemian grove have you made." I don't think any mason would flaunt and express himself that way.  Of course I don't believe in any of the conspiracies. That and I heard the york degrees are interactive plays according to the ask a mason forums. I read on wiki that York right Templars are for Christian masons to defend that religion? That appeals to me most out of all of them. I just feel that York is a more noble and humble path for me.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2017)

Athena said:


> Its a personal preferance.





Athena said:


> I just feel that York is a more noble and humble path for me.


We each have to decide what is best for us and tread our own path.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 12, 2017)

Athena said:


> Its a personal preferance. So much hype and tin foil hat conspiracies on the last 3 degrees. So many cowans on YouTube comments saying they are a 32nd degree. One of them commented on a vid saying "Ha this is fake I'm a 32 degree how many trips to bohemian grove have you made." I don't think any mason would flaunt and express himself that way.  Of course I don't believe in any of the conspiracies. That and I heard the york degrees are interactive plays according to the ask a mason forums. I read on wiki that York right Templars are for Christian masons to defend that religion? That appeals to me most out of all of them. I just feel that York is a more noble and humble path for me.


It depends in the jurisdiction as to how the degree is presented. In England, the Ceremonies are interactive. In the US, YR degrees may be in a festival with an exemplar candidate. 

There are silly statements as to Knights Templar on the web as well. You have gleaned on to a tell sign: if one claims their expertise is based on being a  32nd° AASR member, there typically isn’t much expertise there. 

It would be more accurate that one agrees to defend the Christian faith in the KT. 

I see no difference in nobility between the two systems, having been through, conferred,  and served as an officer in both. Indeed, there are chivalric degrees in both.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 13, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> It would be more accurate that one agrees to defend the Christian faith in the KT.


True.


Glen Cook said:


> I see no difference in nobility between the two systems, having been through, conferred, and served as an officer in both. Indeed, there are chivalric degrees in both.


Agreed, simply a personal preference.


----------



## Athena (Dec 13, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> It depends in the jurisdiction as to how the degree is presented. In England, the Ceremonies are interactive. In the US, YR degrees may be in a festival with an exemplar candidate.
> 
> There are silly statements as to Knights Templar on the web as well. You have gleaned on to a tell sign: if one claims their expertise is based on being a  32nd° AASR member, there typically isn’t much expertise there.
> 
> ...



Oh yea it's not that I think that the Scottish right is immoral or less moral then York right quite the contrary. Freemasonry as a whole is noble and filled with good people. It's just that I feel York is more noble and humble for me with the path I want to take in life. If I were to take Scottish Right and make it to 30+ degree's which would probably never happen even if I did. Then go to Church or a bible study and someone knows that I am a mason and they ask me about it I don't want to say I'm a 32nd in the Scottish right and they google it and find all that. I would want to say I'm a Templar in the York Rite path and it's a branch in freemasonry only for Christians to defend the christian faith. That is if they ask me of course I wouldn't just jump in church and talk about it or any form of it I don't find that appropriate.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 14, 2017)

I was about to ask him the same thing. Why concern youeself on being a 33rd when you are not an Entered Apprentice...


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 14, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> I was about to ask him the same thing. Why concern youeself on being a 33rd when you are not an Entered Apprentice...



Exactly!  Planning appendent body memberships before even petitioning a lodge?  Nope, not time to do that.  I get that a man's reach should exceed his grasp, but a man's vision should include realistic judgment.  Reach far but temper it to not overreach.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 14, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Exactly! Planning appendent body memberships before even petitioning a lodge? Nope,


Agreed. When I was raised I was advised to wait at least 6 months before joining an appendant body so that I would better understand the three degrees before continuing my education. I took this advice and am glad that I did.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 14, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> When I was raised I was advised to wait at least 6 months before joining and appendant body so that I would better understand the three degrees before continuing my education. I took this advice and am glad that I did.



For me replace the word months with years. I was Master Elect before I petitioned for my first appendent body membership.

I have an expression that I first learned in woodworking.  Rushing is breaking.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 14, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> I have an expression that I first learned in woodworking. Rushing is breaking.


With me it worked out...so far, so good. I am very active in both the York Rite and Scottish Rite and having a great time.


----------



## Athena (Dec 14, 2017)

You guy's are right thank you.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 14, 2017)

My son and I became MMs and two weeks later we joined Scottish rites and picked up 7 degrees 4th, 13th, 14th, 16th, 17th, 24th, and 32nd at a convocation. (We are still internalizing the lessons in those degrees.) It's just the way the timing worked out. We have gotten heavily involved in our blue lodge and are becoming active in KSA, in Scottish Rite, In the spring we intend to petition the York Rite and become involved there. I've waited a long time to become a Freemason and since I am essentially semi retired, I have the time to devote my service to the blue lodge and to SR. My son is single, right now has the time, and we are enjoying spending time together meeting brothers from the area and serving where we can.

For us it was a good decision to go right into SR and the officer line at our blue lodge. For me the only way to get in a pool is to jump in the deep end.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 15, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 15, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> For me the only way to get in a pool is to jump in the deep end.


Nothing wrong with that considering it was the best time for you and your son to do these things together.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 15, 2017)

MarkR said:


> Deleted


Brother Mark, I read your post in the email. I also joined the Lodge of Research. I found it  very  interesting. Our lodge secretary is the WM of the the Lodge of Research so there was a good connection there.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 16, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Brother Mark, I read your post in the email. I also joined the Lodge of Research. I found it  very  interesting. Our lodge secretary is the WM of the the Lodge of Research so there was a good connection there.


I'm afraid you lost me.  What post are you referring to?


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 16, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I'm afraid you lost me.  What post are you referring to?


I received the email notification of your post but when I came here it was deleted (Post #57), since, I had the text of the post in the email I just replied to the deleted comment. Sorry for the confusion brother.


----------



## Georgi Ivanov (Dec 16, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> If you find anything online about any degree, they aren't "reputable" sources.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro[/
> ...


----------



## MarkR (Dec 17, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> I received the email notification of your post but when I came here it was deleted (Post #57), since, I had the text of the post in the email I just replied to the deleted comment. Sorry for the confusion brother.


I don't remember what all I said in that post.  I was just trying to address the issue of going into appendant bodies quickly after being raised, by talking about my own experience.  After reading it, it sounded very much like I was patting myself on the back, so I deleted it.  I was unaware that it got sent out in emails.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 17, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I don't remember what all I said in that post.  I was just trying to address the issue of going into appendant bodies quickly after being raised, by talking about my own experience.  After reading it, it sounded very much like I was patting myself on the back, so I deleted it.  I was unaware that it got sent out in emails.



U can set up ur acct here to have email notices sent when new posts/replies are poste


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 17, 2017)

MarkR said:


> I don't remember what all I said in that post.  I was just trying to address the issue of going into appendant bodies quickly after being raised, by talking about my own experience.  After reading it, it sounded very much like I was patting myself on the back, so I deleted it.  I was unaware that it got sent out in emails.


No problem, I didn't take it that way. I'm 59 and I know that I don't have my life in front of me like when I was 20. Freemasonry was something that I have wanted for a long time, but the time was never quite right. So now the time is right and I am making up for lost time. For me it has been a great decision and I am enjoying spending time with my son. This is a journey we stared together.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Freemasonry was something that I have wanted for a long time, but the time was never quite right. So now the time is right and I am making up for lost time.


Same here. I was 58 when I joined.


----------



## LK600 (Dec 18, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Exactly!  Planning appendent body memberships before even petitioning a lodge?  Nope, not time to do that.  I get that a man's reach should exceed his grasp, but a man's vision should include realistic judgment.  Reach far but temper it to not overreach.



When I first started the process of joining, I had all kinds of plans concerning appendent bodies, which I would be joining, and how quickly that could happen.  Now, being a little bit further down the road, I can see that way of thinking I originally had was unrealistic and inappropriate (time wise).  I have enough on my plate as well as having enough to take my interests and challenge myself.  Those bodies will come in due time.  Blue Lodge is where I need to be.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 18, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Blue Lodge is where I need to be.


Cool! I belong to several different bodies and am have a ball!


----------



## LK600 (Dec 18, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Cool! I belong to several different bodies and am have a ball!


I have no doubt, but your a little bit further along than me in regards to time and knowledge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 18, 2017)

LK600 said:


> I have no doubt, but your a little bit further along than me in regards to time and knowledge.


Probably not as much as you think. I was raised in August of 2014.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 27, 2017)

Most Brothers don't reach the 33rd.....


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 27, 2017)

I figure that knowledge you gain on the Internet is some what true, but the knowledge you gain is gained over time thru Masonic Education within Your Lodge and Masonic Educators. The Bible has some good masonic teachings in some of it's books, Your Ritual has a lot knowledge as well....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 27, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> I figure that knowledge you gain on the Internet is some what true, but the knowledge you gain is gained over time thru Masonic Education within Your Lodge and Masonic Educators.


Absolutely true! The internet is an invaluable tool for knowledge but you have to be careful. Along with the truth there is a lot of BS out there.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 27, 2017)

Of course, there is a lot of BS, if you traveled any length of ti,e you should recognize what you read and know what you are reading. You got some Past Master that's full of knowledge but say a word to try to enlighten you, but quick to correct you on one word...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 27, 2017)

you got to pick and choose your readings....


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 27, 2017)

But the internet can be a useful tool as well. Your Grand Lodges are posting stuff on their sights to reflect what's going on in your jurisdictions and calendar of events and so forth...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 27, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> You got some Past Master that's full of knowledge but say a word to try to enlighten you, but quick to correct you on one word...


Not sure what you mean here brother?



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 27, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> You got some Past Master that's full of knowledge but say a word to try to enlighten you, but quick to correct you on one word...





Ripcord22A said:


> Not sure what you mean here brother?


Me either.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Not sure what you mean here brother?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


The only thing that I can think of is: "You got some Past Master that's full of knowledge but *won't* say a word to try to enlighten you, but *is *quick to correct you on one *wrong* word..."


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 27, 2017)

I teach at the college level and I've gotten used to interpreting what students are trying to say. I could be wrong but those seem like the missing words.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 27, 2017)

I think I was tracking too, Bro. Andy.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 27, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I think I was tracking too, Bro. Andy.


It's an occupational hazard.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 27, 2017)

Haha, but comes in handy.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 4, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> Most Brothers don't reach the 33rd.....



And even more could be better men and better Freemasons... that's all that matters. Not the hat/apron/badge you were or title you hold. Only two count, "Brother" and "Freemason".


----------

